# Landscaper electrocuted



## alanarbor (Nov 6, 2008)

A landscape company we work with had a fatality yesterday. I don't have all the details but it sounds like he was up on a ladder with a pole saw and contacted the power.

I don't know wether it was a conductive ladder or pruner yet.

He had been with the company 3 years.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 7, 2008)

alanarbor said:


> A landscape company we work with had a fatality yesterday. I don't have all the details but it sounds like he was up on a ladder with a pole saw and contacted the power.
> 
> I don't know wether it was a conductive ladder or pruner yet.
> 
> He had been with the company 3 years.



Prayers going out to the family.

I'd say they were both conductive.

Of course, he could have been in contact with the tree.


----------



## Nailgunner (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of this.

if high voltage distribution lines were involved, then it's worth remembering that given enough voltage, anything conducts. Living wood, concrete, a human, natural fibre rope, all conduct very well at moderate voltages. HV lines run at variously 6.6kv, 11 kv, 32 kv, and up to 440 kv.

A complete path to earth is needed to electrocute anyone, so assuming the trimmer made contact, the deceased would need to have been standing on, or contacting, either a metal ladder or part of a tree. Either is very possible since nonconductive fibreglass ladders are generally only used where specifically electrical work is taking place. Another possibility is that a branch he was working on contacted the power line.

Remember also that distribution lines are not usually insulated, they may have a weatherproofing coat that looks like insulation but it's not. It just keeps the rain out.

Do be careful around power lines ... electrocution is a very nasty way to go, even a weak shock can throw you off a ladder and get you that way. There are published guidelines for separation distances but two favourites come to mind: Get the utility company to isolate the line, or stay the hell away.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 13, 2008)

Nailgunner said:


> if high voltage distribution lines were involved, then it's worth remembering that *given enough voltage, anything conducts*.




+100

I wish more people could get this through their heads. NOTHING is a perfect insulator, it's all a matter of *how much* voltage and *how much* resistance you have.


----------

